# Lufthansa



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

LUFTHANSA defined:

Let Us [email protected]@@ The Hostess And Not Say Anything


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

LOL. Where did Lufthansa come from? I've heard of the Luftwaffa, but not the Lufthansa.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Fondle?

Lufthansa is Germany's national airline.
It is an international airline. They fly big
airplanes all over the world. Their flight
attendants do not take kindly to
unwarranted familiarity.

:lol:


Nickster :smoking:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Their flight
> attendants do not take kindly to
> unwarranted familiarity.


Do you speak from experience? :lol:


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol: you guys crack me up


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I won't touch that comment with a 10 foot pole. That was too funny. lol


----------

